# I need a cheap sucker !



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Let me explain that!
I need a small 120volt compressor from an otherwise worthless icebox to build a cheap vacuum pump with. The compressor actually needs to be an old cough drop style vs. the newer barrel looking ones. I use a vacuum pump to stabilize soft or spalted wood so it can be used to make a hard and durable duck call. My current pump is from a food saver and works OK, but nearly as well as I would like. If you know of a compressor I can get for cheap, or a used vacuum pump of any kind, pass it on. I'll build you a custom duck call for your trouble.

Thanks !


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

If I didn't throw it out in the past couple years I have one from an old 'frig sitting in the garage. May not be the type you're looking though. I'll check later and post a pic if I find it.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

No luck ET. I must have actually thrown something away in the garage. Ole Trod would never believe me if he were to see the inside but the compressor was no where to be found.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I think I have one out in the shop - actually a vacuum pump that came off of some printing equipment. Let me make sure my son doesn't have it and if not we can sure make a deal. Only problem is that I'm leaving for Florida in the AM and will be gone for a week - is that a problem?


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Viking48 said:


> I think I have one out in the shop - actually a vacuum pump that came off of some printing equipment. Let me make sure my son doesn't have it and if not we can sure make a deal. Only problem is that I'm leaving for Florida in the AM and will be gone for a week - is that a problem?


No problem!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

ET...I got a 12000 heat/cool window AC out in my abandoned greenhouse that hasn't been run in a couple of years.. I dunno nuthin about such things but I would think it has a compressor in it. It quit cooling a year or so ago and I was losing interest in the greenhouse so I just shut her down.. It's a pretty big booger, but you are welcome to it if it would fill the bill...just have to slide it out of the wall and haul...Dunno if the compressor had anything to do with why it quit cooling. Yours for nada if ya want it.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Thanks Tortuga, I'll add it to the short list (it's very short right now), I wish I knew how to tell if the compressor was good or not ? If it quit cause of a leak the compressor is probably still good and what I'm looking for. Can you even tell if the compressor kicks on and off when you turn it up and down or on/off cool ?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Whew !!!! ET..only for a friend would I have ventured out into that he11hole of an abandoned greenhouse (musta been 200 degrees in there..LOL)..but, for you , I did ....and sorry to report that the fan came on...but could not get the compressor to kick in no matter what I did with the thermostat or controls. Guess mebbe that's why I didn't replace it.. Believe the compressor is the most $$$$ part of an AC...

Sorry for the false lead....you (or anybody) is welcome to it...FOB..in the wall of the GH...but don't really think it's worth the trouble. Think it must have been at least a couple of years ago when I pulled a "Troddy" (i.e...lost interest) in my orchid growing addiction...sad_smiles


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

could be just a limit switch keeping the compressor from coming on. Tortuga go back out there and push the contactor in.....lol Kidding


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Now, don't go 'shucking' the elderly, Pro..:spineyes: I admit to not being too 'electrically inclined'...but I can tell the difference between chicken **** and chicken salad !!

Posting brought ol' Trod to mind...and figgered I'd snap a pix of the inside of the GH.. If this don't give him the 'vapors' then I dunno what will..

Man, this GH used to be SOOOO beautiful and full of life for about 20 years..but now, all I wanna do is get rid of it.. It's still a pretty good structure, but problem is that it is 12 x 12...and the gates on our driveway are only 8 feet wide..Any takers welcome..LOL

Oh, heck...I'll just let my 'hiers' worry with it.. It's in my back-back yard and don't nobody have to look at it but me and the garbage men...

Drool over this, Trodery.....


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Dang Tortuga....that was exactly what we were looking for about 15 years ago! Wonder, can it be disassembled??? Also....I see another lathe table on that back wall. gb


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

LOL..Don't think the nail/fiberglass construction would stand up to a disassembly, Jim. Someone with a sawzall and a little muscle could prolly cut the sucker in half. You'd be more than welcome to it if it could be moved...It could be shined up a little... FG has crackled from the sun but not to the point of 'ugly'..lol... Shore would be glad to get that sucker out of here....might make room for an 'alternate' shop area..lol

Really had a lot of fun with it for about a dozen years..but the charm wore off the orchids when it dawned on me that most of them take 7 to 12 years to bloom...and I ain't GOT that much time...lol


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

That is a shop, Window units will be on sale in September. Nice shop


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Thanks Jim for braving the heat to check it out, that was dang nice of you. Too bad it didn't work out for both of us, rats. For what it's worth however I don't think your greenhouse is a worthy effort for trod, that mess is just a little hill for a moutain climber like him.


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

I have 2 refrigerators in the garage that i'm gonna haul off. Just unplugged 'em cause of the power they were draining. Your welcome too 'em for free.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Zork said:


> I have 2 refrigerators in the garage that i'm gonna haul off. Just unplugged 'em cause of the power they were draining. Your welcome too 'em for free.


PM Sent.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I like that little green house! If I had one it would be my little get away from the loud parrots I own or just to collect my thoughts. When I was very little I remember my grandmother having several huge ones up in Iron River, Michigan. 
I'll keep an eye open for a compressor for you.


----------

